# ISIS and the threat to Canada



## Metsuke (23 Sep 2014)

I have looked around a bit for a topic on the threats ISIS has made to Canada and the coalition against ISIS, and surprisingly I can't find any. Basically, ISIS has directly called any 'true believers' to strike out, and kill any non believers, this includes civilians and military personnel. Here's two of a few sources out there, http://globalnews.ca/news/1575601/france-is-has-threatened-coalition-civilians/  ,  http://www.durhamregion.com/news-story/4875431-isis-threatens-canadians-should-durham-residents-be-worried-/  , 

Now, how does Canada aim to combat these threats, since we already know 7 Calgarians have joined ISIS already. I have been debating internal security at school and work ever since we all heard about this; what comes up the most, is how safe are we in our home? Many people feel safe, and fear no evil will come their way, but preparation is best? One person even brought up Canada's military budget, which personally I don't know much about, and how the Canadian Forces are under budgeted to face off a force such as ISIS, though bear in mind, these are colleges who don't really stay in the loop with the military, or the news and like to spout topics which they know close to little about.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Sep 2014)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/81276/post-777962.html#msg777962

http://army.ca/forums/threads/19326.0.html

http://army.ca/forums/threads/115340.0.html


----------



## cupper (23 Sep 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> http://army.ca/forums/threads/81276/post-777962.html#msg777962
> 
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/19326.0.html
> 
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/115340.0.html



 :rofl:


----------



## The_Falcon (23 Sep 2014)

Pick your thread and post your questions there, next time do a better search.


----------

